# Noobie here



## TiceMan (Jul 15, 2013)

So I just picked up a Samsung Mesmerize (US Cellular) today. I'd like to get a newer version of android on it. Either ICS or Jelly Bean. I'm completely new to this. I'd like something that is really easy to do and stable. Something that everything works. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## levatator (Jun 6, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/10728-[Guide]Installing-A-Rom/cwm-Recovery/root/or-Going-Back-To-Stock.#entry261464
ODIN file
http://db.tt/tp0wsvfW

CWM4 fixed for odin file
http://db.tt/Dbe7JSLg

Here's a starting point

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## TiceMan (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks. I am rooted. I followed a guide on here and it installed I guess it was CWM. When I boot into it the text is red and says something voodoo or something. I'm rooted though. I followed this guide http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17788-rooting-234-mez/ When I rooted it.


----------



## TiceMan (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok I've got cwm4 thingy installed and I'm rooted. What would be the easiest/most stable ICS or JB rom?


----------



## TiceMan (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I made a uh oh. I followed the link you gave me. I installed the team hacksung build 2 ics thing. It works..however, in about phone it says my provider is Verizon Wireless. This is a US Cellular phone. What do I do?


----------



## TiceMan (Jul 15, 2013)

Got JB installed using AOKP(I think thats the name of it). I haven't gotten to test everything out but so far it seems stable and fast.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

You can follow that guide posted ealier, just realize that you can't use the tar (stock or modem only) files for Verizon. Use the files specific for the USCC Mesmerize anytime you Odin back to stock or odin a different modem found here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/


----------

